# SmugMug's New Design



## WhoozOn1st (Jul 30, 2013)

For AUers who host their great railroad photography at SmugMug, but maybe haven't checked or updated their galleries lately, the website has been redesigned from the ground up, effective today, 7-30-13.

Before anybody gets their panties in a bunch, SmugMug allows you to keep whatever you have AS IS. In other words, unlike "upgrades" here at AU the changes at SmugMug are not being forced on anybody. You can keep your stuff as you have it now ("legacy" mode) unless and until you're ready to redesign you own presentations and migrate them to the new design you custom build for yourself using the newly available templates and other tools.

For instance, Whooz Rail SmugShots & Videos looks the same as it did yesterday because I haven't decided whether or not to make any changes. If and when I do decide to change, I don't have to migrate my stuff to a new design until I'm finished and happy with it.

But hey, let SmugMug explain it in their blog about the "New SmugMug:" http://news.smugmug.com/2013/07/30/the-new-smugmug-is-here/

"How do I use the new SmugMug? Will I lose all my stuff?"No! Unlike many other services, we’re not forcing you to ditch your existing site. You’ll have your very own secret preview mode that contains all your galleries, so that you can personalize it and get familiar with the new features. While it sounds scary, *migration simply copies your website contents into a virtual sandbox that only you can see*. When you’re ready, YOU unveil your changes and make it public."


----------



## CHamilton (Jul 31, 2013)

It seems to be pretty nice. It took me a while to figure out where certain settings were moved, but on the whole, it's easier to organize than the old version was. Here's the new version of the gallery with my recent cross-country trip: http://chamilton.smugmug.com/Travel/Train-trips/Cross-Country-Train-Trip


----------

